# Help! There has to be an answer...



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

A while ago, I posted a message about my mint teribs becoming bloated and then dying. It was determined that some recently expired supplements may have played a part, but that was the best idea. I just recently lost one of my oranges. I have one other left, and even though he is still very active, he seems to be showing early signs of the same problem. I don't want to lose this guy, he is one of my favorites and I am tired of this. I have to believe there have been others who have had an issue like this before. I apologize if I sound a bit upset right now, but this has been kinda tough, my teribs where amazing and now 3 out of 4 are dead. I have many other frogs, and these are the only ones having any issues whatsoever, which I think calls the supplement issue into question. I can post pics of one of the mints and the orange if that would help, but all it really shows is they were really bloated right before death. I took the pics, but they kinda break my heart a bit. They were 2 to a tank, same morph in each tank. Also, I was was there when the orange passed away, and he appeared to suffer a seizure and then stopped breathing. I hate this stuff, it almost makes me sick thinking about it. Thanks for any help,
Scott


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am definatly not an expert but I have read that Bloat is caused by a few things. The major thing would be stress, which could be caused by other frogs or new plants in the tank etc. I remember reading a post on here about someone actually extracting the liquid from the bloated animal it was a really good post I will see if I cant find it for you.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34196


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

crb_22601 said:


> I am definatly not an expert but I have read that Bloat is caused by a few things. The major thing would be stress, which could be caused by other frogs or new plants in the tank etc. I remember reading a post on here about someone actually extracting the liquid from the bloated animal it was a really good post I will see if I cant find it for you.



Well I would not agree that stress is a major cause unless you are also saying that the effects from disease, injury, toxicity, organ failure.... are also stress..... Bloat is caused by a lot of things. 

Phyllobates have been anecdotally reported to be sensitive to temperature spikes of 80 F or higher. This is an easy temperature to exceed when dealing with exposure to light (from fixtures, and/or sunlight) and changes in room temperatures especially if the enclosure has been fairly sealed up to maintain humidity..... 

My recommendation would be to get any deaths necropsied. 

Ed


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

As I said I am defiantly not an expert on bloat. But that is good to know. Thanks for chiming in Ed. I was sort of feeling sad for him so I thought I would answer him so he wasn't feeling so down in the hopes someone else would chime in. :wink:


----------

